# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  افراد با مدرک فوق لیسانس متقاضی رشته های پزشکی

## Dr.bahtiyar

دوستانی که مدرک فوق لیسانس یا بالاتر دارن .تو این تاپیک دور هم باشیم تا ببینیم. در مورد بند ز چیکار میشه کرد. یعنی راهی هست برای سراسری خوندن حتی با شهریه؟
در صورت تمایل هم شماره شون رو پی وی کنن برای گروه تلگرام.

----------


## m.jafari1990

خیر راهی نیست شخصا پرسیدم

----------


## ah.at

> دوستانی که مدرک فوق لیسانس یا بالاتر دارن .تو این تاپیک دور هم باشیم تا ببینیم. در مورد بند ز چیکار میشه کرد. یعنی راهی هست برای سراسری خوندن حتی با شهریه؟
> در صورت تمایل هم شماره شون رو پی وی کنن برای گروه تلگرام.





> خیر راهی نیست شخصا پرسیدم




والا من تو این آزمون گذشته 25 دی با یکی آشنا شدم که فوق داشت . ازش پرسیدم گفت میشه ولی باید شهریه بدم .

----------

